# degraded capacity



## mike338 (Aug 5, 2015)

Just a quick question I have had several systems that have had similar problem this season. Everything appears normal but suction pressure is very high. weigh in the Freon (r22) and everything appears to be working, making lots of condensate and cool air but just will not maintain the area temp requirements. My question is could the cap tubes or orifice be worn out? The pressures look like the expansion valve needs adjusted.


----------

